# Trend AirShield Pro



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm confused, so you bought this 5 years ago and are reviewing it now? And in that time you used it a few times? I'm very confused by the review as you started a review, then went into this odd 5 year timeline. also did you create an account this morning to post this most confusing review? What actually is wrong/broken with it? you complained about the head bands breaking, but then later you complained about chinese made electronics? I'm most perplexed as to what is even happening here…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't believe this is a review. I believe it is a rant. Pure and simple. Also, all LumberJocks should put weight in the face that this user created an account and this is his/her first post.

Sounds like a scorched earth policy to me. This "review" is not useful, just a chance for someone to vent.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Sounds to me like a disgruntled former employee. Maybe he got laid off this morning and wants revenge.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

So many times I see on this and other sites, commenters dumping on the poster instead of considering the complaint put forward. OK, so the poster has problems with Trend products. I don't think this is unusual. Just do a search of this and other sites. Give him the benefit of the doubt, ask for more details and if in the end you don't agree, say so and explain why not. Trying to analyze the posters' motivation doesn't move the discussion forward.
By the way take two seconds, go to his home page, then his website. He seems to know what he needs in dust protection.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So many times I see on this and other sites, commenters dumping on the poster instead of considering the complaint put forward.
> 
> - Jeff


Much like when I speak my mind and get lectured by someone whose opinion I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

> So many times I see on this and other sites, commenters dumping on the poster instead of considering the complaint put forward. OK, so the poster has problems with Trend products. I don t think this is unusual. Just do a search of this and other sites. Give him the benefit of the doubt, ask for more details and if in the end you don t agree, say so and explain why not. Trying to analyze the posters motivation doesn t move the discussion forward.
> By the way take two seconds, go to his home page, then his website. He seems to know what he needs in dust protection.
> 
> - Jeff


He lost all credibility when he created an account to go on an incoherent rant. Honestly Jeff, what did you get from that review? Because I got nothing but confused. You're welcome to rant and say a product is terrible, just do it in a way that makes some sense and people can follow.


----------



## BenMclellan (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you Jeff:

I am sorry about the rant. You are correct that I did open this account for that reason . I have been in a battle with this company for the last 5 years about their product . I am just so frustrated with the way Trend has treated me in regards to this issue that I have decided to tell everyone who will listen about my experience.
The product that I mentioned ( Air Shield Pro ) is indeed not worth having and all I have been requesting was to have a refund . Trend is trying to make it look like I used it for 5 years and then started to complain. This is not true, since i have been complaining and asking to return the product almost from the beginning.
My review is indeed confusing and I will take it down or rewrite it if that would be appropriate . I do however feel it is my place to at least warn fellow wood workers about the problems I have been having with this company so they can avoid them . Sorry if i have offended anyone here .


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

With the cost of face shields. Why wait 5 yrs…. I have 2 face shields, purchased from a welding supplier. Paid $4.99 each. One is a clear shield, the other is a light green shield that's like wearing a pair of sun glasses if outside.


----------



## Brazz04 (Jan 11, 2016)

> Thank you Jeff:
> 
> I am sorry about the rant. You are correct that I did open this account for that reason . I have been in a battle with this company for the last 5 years about their product . I am just so frustrated with the way Trend has treated me in regards to this issue that I have decided to tell everyone who will listen about my experience.
> The product that I mentioned ( Air Shield Pro ) is indeed not worth having and all I have been requesting was to have a refund . Trend is trying to make it look like I used it for 5 years and then started to complain. This is not true, since i have been complaining and asking to return the product almost from the beginning.
> ...


That is so much more clear. Now i understand the timeline you're talking about. I think you should probably try and state it more like that in the review.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I have one. Works fine for me. It is expensive (feels a bit too expensive for what it is), but I did not see a good alternative when I bought it ~8 years ago. Maybe there is a better deal out there now, but I think these are reasonable units.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I am completely down with the scorched earth policy.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

First, I really don't care for reviews which come here only to rip a product.

But, if it is a truthful review then let it rip. If the poster really believed in his review, he should have left it instead of removing it. This poster has only posted twice and only in this review and likely gone.

Good informative reviews are difficult to write but much appreciated.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

> So many times I see on this and other sites, commenters dumping on the poster instead of considering the complaint put forward.
> 
> - Jeff
> 
> ...


Cared enough to make a reply. So show you don't care by not replying.

Op if your not happy with the product it maybe time to cut the loss and look into a papr system. You may not like the prices but it's for your health. For the record when I was looking at face shields I thought it was over priced for what it is and doesn't really do anything more then a cheap shield.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

If you think this is a face shield you are missing the point. It has active filtration of particles with a blower. That is the reason you get this. It does not remove vapors and is not meant to (a dust collector also does not capture vapors). This unit has 4.5 stars with 51 reviews at Rockler so I think there is justification from quite a few people for believing this unit fits a need. Unlike many here, I actually own and use it. I would probably give it 4 stars because it is heavier than I would like and a bit expensive.


----------



## BenMclellan (Sep 4, 2018)

Op if your not happy with the product it maybe time to cut the loss and look into a papr system. You may not like the prices but it s for your health. For the record when I was looking at face shields I thought it was over priced for what it is and doesn t really do anything more then a cheap shield.

- diverlloyd

The point I am trying to make is that the system should not even be allowed on the market . The technical data is the small print that the majority of people do not see until after they have made their purchase . The reason that it is even there is because of the lawsuits that would inevitably happen because of the Air Shield Pros admitted shortcomings . Wood workers should be made aware of this because our lungs are not being protected as much as we are initially led to believe .


----------



## BenMclellan (Sep 4, 2018)

If you think this is a face shield you are missing the point. It has active filtration of particles with a blower. That is the reason you get this. It does not remove vapors and is not meant to (a dust collector also does not capture vapors). This unit has 4.5 stars with 51 reviews at Rockler so I think there is justification from quite a few people for believing this unit fits a need. Unlike many here, I actually own and use it. I would probably give it 4 stars because it is heavier than I would like and a bit expensive.

Your entitled to your opinion but there is no way that the reviews at Rockler can all be legitimate. The construction for this unit is just too poor . I spoke to Trend sales at length and they admitted there were about construction complaints as well . Rocklers reviews do not appear to be indicative of the truth as I have seen it . This unit was not made for ever day use and that should have been mentioned .


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, this plays to 3.5 stars on 231 reviews on Amazon.
It seems to be a love/hate product. Main complaint on the bad reviews: Failures, coming apart, that kind of thing. But 53% give it 4 or 5 stars, so a lot of people like it.

I looked at it when I was in the market for a new respirator setup while on my lathes.
I turned it down for a couple reasons: 
1. Although it has a faceshield, it is not really a faceshield of any protection rating.
2. It did not cover anything other than dust particles. For that price, I thought it might have some elevated levels on the filters, or at least let me upgrade the filters.
3. Waaayyyy too expensive.

I ended up buying a faceshield from Lowes that was properly rated, and a respirator from HF, a Gerson P95, which is so cheap, ($16.99 with no coupon), that I can just throw it away once or twice a year and get a new one. Total investment, about $35. Yes, I sweat in the summer, but not too bad with a fan on me.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I had one of these. But the reason I sold it wasn't because of poor customer service on Trend's part.
In fact, I've had nothing but "bend-over-backward" good service from them.
They've replaced broken or defective parts for free at least twice and helped with problems during my ownership.

It has a good flat face shield and the blower and filtration is good.- enough to keep particulates out of the bubble, and keep the shield from fogging up in the winter and cool enough in the summer.

My two biggest problems were that it was too darn heavy because the motor, blower, and batteries are all in the headset, and the adjustments just wouldn't allow a good comfortable fit. Just to keep the face shield off my nose and glasses I wound up tightening the headband in a "tilted-back" orientation. I'd leave the shop with a headache, a nose-ache, and cut off circulation to my scalp.

So I sold it, and bought a separate RZ dust mask, and a Uvex Bionix face shield.

I actually wear these now even though they're not quite as good as a PAPR.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I was thinking, "what a whiner," then I looked up the price. I'd want quality in my $325 face shield, too.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I own and do use the Trend Pro every time I am cutting or sanding in my shop. Do I like it…yea I do. I bought this unit about 4 years ago after finding out I have COPD and a weeks stay in the Hospital with lung problems. The wife said if I wanted back in the shop I had to buy and wear something. I also have tried most the paper masks and they just do not seem to fit well or really help with breathing the saw dust. I like the trend because of it does filter out the sawdust (after spending hours in the shop I am not coughing like I did in the past. I was having problems with the batteries staying charged. I ended up sending the complete unit into Trend so the could check it out to make sure everything was working the proper way. Turned out the headband was broken (was replaced for free because they were made incorrectly the first time. Also got new filters for a charge of $100. And they also replace the battery and a "smart" charger for free. The old charger would overcharge the battery and the new one does not, so I can leave it charged in overnight without it causing problems with the battery.

Yes, they do cost a few bucks but since I have noticed my lungs to not hurt after working in the shop for hours, I feel they are really worth the cost. A bit heavy but not so much it hurts my head or neck, and I do a lot of scrolling. By the way, the new headband works much better than the old one.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, when I hear folks say they think the helmet is a bit heavy, it reminds me of a time the US Government gave me a helmet to wear that I did not like at all..over the years I was glad I had it. I know the two have nothing to do with each other, but for me and a lot of friends get used to the weight and enjoy much cleaner lungs.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If you think this is a face shield you are missing the point. It has active filtration of particles with a blower. That is the reason you get this. It does not remove vapors and is not meant to (a dust collector also does not capture vapors). This unit has 4.5 stars with 51 reviews at Rockler so I think there is justification from quite a few people for believing this unit fits a need. Unlike many here, I actually own and use it. I would probably give it 4 stars because it is heavier than I would like and a bit expensive.
> 
> - chem


i agree ive had one for several years and its not for removing toxic fumes,its for keeping dust out of your lungs and it does it quite well.i also dont like the wieght but can deal with that.one problem is the head bands,they seem to keep breaking,poorly made for the heavy shield it supports.trend has though replaced these for free knowing they were nor suffiecient.went to use mine a few weeks ago and well it broke again,time to call trend.hopefully they have a better quality one now.other than that i love it. ill give it 4 stars also.


----------



## BenMclellan (Sep 4, 2018)

I did not say it was a face shield. The problem is with the materials used and the poor design . It does keep the dust out but as I said in the past, it is not made to be used on a daily basis and therefore is certainly NOT worth the several hundred of dollars that Trend is charging for it .


----------



## BenMclellan (Sep 4, 2018)

As an update, i was contacted by the CEO of Trend from the UK . 
He was very apologetic for my problems and issued me a full refund.
All he asked in return for was that I take down the posts and write something nice about Trend.
The only nice thing that I have seen from Trend is their CEO, a very pleasant fellow indeed . I no longer use the air shield pro but keep it in the shop to SHOW others what they will truly be purchasing .


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well at least that was good.i hardly ever use mine anymore either,great concept just not well enginered.


----------

